# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Преданные из Уфы

## Говиндаприя дд

Дорогие преданные, знает ли кто-то адрес или телефон центра (или преданных) в Уфе? Один наш прихожанин едет на работу в Уфу и спрашивает, хочет ходить на программы.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

пос Чесноковка ул Ямская д26

----------


## Говиндаприя дд

> пос Чесноковка ул Ямская д26


Спасибо!

----------


## Aidar

> Дорогие преданные, знает ли кто-то адрес или телефон центра (или преданных) в Уфе? Один наш прихожанин едет на работу в Уфу и спрашивает, хочет ходить на программы.


  Харе Кришна!
Контакты, расписание программ и описание маршрута до центра есть на сайте www.krishna-ufa.ru. Доброе пожаловать!  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> Контакты, расписание программ и описание маршрута до центра есть на сайте www.krishna-ufa.ru. Доброе пожаловать!


У меня этот сайт не открывается.

----------


## Aidar

> У меня этот сайт не открывается.


Прошу прощения, допустил опечатку в ссылке. Исправлено.

----------


## Говиндаприя дд

Зашла на этот сайт, там всё есть, даже фотографии центра. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Сахасрамурдхан дас

О! Как здорово! Все меняется. В 2007 году прожил в Уфе более 1.5 месяца и никак не смог попасть к преданным, Ни на Говардхана-пуджу, вообще никак, так шифровались.

----------

